# I am Scottish moving from rio de janeiro to Dubai in August



## Delou (May 8, 2012)

The big move! Hubby and I are on route to Dubai in August seem to have a decent deal 150,000 per annum for housing 100,000 for furniture car and gas allowance on top of this. My question is house or apartment and where? 
We are both keen gofers and both love to sail big into fitness gym necessary and do like entertaining at home or out.
Love some feedback about housing thanks in advance


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Jumeriah/Um Sequim. Don't even think about anywhere else.


----------



## Delou (May 8, 2012)

Toon said:


> Jumeriah/Um Sequim. Don't even think about anywhere else.


Why?


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Because it's by far the best place to live. Unless you like stale Truman style places, you can get everywhere easily, you have the beach and yacht club there. It'll be perfect for you. As I said, don't think about anywhere else.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Villa or apartment - what would you prefer? 
where etc. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4-ulitmate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai.html

Once you give more info on (a) what you want and (b) where (location) your hubby would be working and (c) if there are kids where they would be going to school, (d) whether you want to be close to "action" or you would want peace and quiet then maybe someone could help.

What Toon has mentioned are top notch options for villas, but there are numerous other options as well


----------



## Delou (May 8, 2012)

Toon said:


> Because it's by far the best place to live. Unless you like stale Truman style places, you can get everywhere easily, you have the beach and yacht club there. It'll be perfect for you. As I said, don't think about anywhere else.


Will I be able to get a decent house there in my price range.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Of course, Look on dubizzle.


----------



## Delou (May 8, 2012)

My hubby is in oil working in media city. We both drive so that is not an issue our 'kids' are grown up like the action but not sure want to live in it! More happy going into the action like the beach like running like golf like tennis like the gym really really need somewhere that has good Internet access.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Delou said:


> really really need somewhere that has good Internet access.


Best not come then!


----------



## Delou (May 8, 2012)

.???? No Internet?


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Delou said:


> .???? No Internet?


Expensive and slow....


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You can get 4 bed villas with pool within the grounds of Dubai Creek Golf Club. Can't imagine they are cheap but I do know you get green fees, gym/pool membership included. There is a boat yard and marina also but I've no idea if there is a sailing club or not.


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

Toon said:


> Expensive and slow....


Aye, I left Blighty just as they were rolling out 100Mb (sob) for no extra cost. Here, I get 30Mb (the fastest available I think) with a basic TV package for 600ish. Sheeyite.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The internet here is much faster than I got back home. It is a lot more expensive I guess, but I don't pay the bills here.

Jumeira/Umm Suqeim is a lovely part of town, ideally located for most things, but it's very difficult to find a modern property there that's not falling to bits.

Best thing to do is stay in a serviced hotel apartment for the month, his employer (DNO?) will probably provide that anyway. Then you can have a look around Dubai, get a feel for the different parts of town and see where you would be most comfortable.

If he's Scottish, works in oil and likes golf, he'll quickly find himself in an active social group, that's for sure!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Toon said:


> Jumeriah/Um Sequim. Don't even think about anywhere else.


Toon,
I'm into my sailing and outdoors too, and these areas also make for an easy commute for me.

Happiness for me is proximity to things, and a happy family (which means access to a pool etc, somewhere to walk the dog etc)

My budget is slightly less generous - can go to 140K max.
This appears to be low end for a compound villa with shared pool in Jumeirah.

Question:
I assume i would be right to take a low end property somewhere like this, than a much better, more modern place in somewhere like Mirdif ? (planes and commute problems)

Country boy - Truman Show style gives me the shivers..!

Does old property cost exponentially more to keep cool?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Toon said:


> Expensive and slow....



it CAN'T be slower than a backwater of Fife, surely?!!


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

vantage said:


> it CAN'T be slower than a backwater of Fife, surely?!!


Nothing is slower than what you get in Fife!


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

vantage said:


> Toon,
> I'm into my sailing and outdoors too, and these areas also make for an easy commute for me.
> 
> Happiness for me is proximity to things, and a happy family (which means access to a pool etc, somewhere to walk the dog etc)
> ...


I would much rather have a place in Jum/UmSeq than Mirdiff, the travelling alone would put me off and thats before the possibility of an aircraft landing on your head.
As for cost of air con, new does not mean quality, providing the windows are sealed I wouldn't think there was much of a difference, with older properties the ceilings are usually higher.

There's some great little compound villas with sharing pools, and it's a great way to meet or annoy your neighbours!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Toon said:


> I would much rather have a place in Jum/UmSeq than Mirdiff, the travelling alone would put me off and thats before the possibility of an aircraft landing on your head.
> As for cost of air con, new does not mean quality, providing the windows are sealed I wouldn't think there was much of a difference, with older properties the ceilings are usually higher.
> 
> There's some great little compound villas with sharing pools, and it's a great way to meet or annoy your neighbours!


thanks. That's what my brain was telling me.
the idea of easy access to beach and Safa park are good, and the office is close.

It all depends on the school, though...as always


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

vantage said:


> thanks. That's what my brain was telling me.
> the idea of easy access to beach and Safa park are good, and the office is close.
> 
> It all depends on the school, though...as always


Well I know the registrars at both Jum Primary and Jum College if you need a name....


----------



## airlegs (Dec 9, 2012)

*Delou, advice please!*

I have been living in Rio (Leblon) for 9 years now (American married to Brasilian), but we're considering a move to Dubai and I would love to get your input on a couple of things if you would be so kind? Do you find that it is less expensive to live in Dubai vs. Rio, cost of living stuff, groceries, bills, transport, housing, etc? Our housing allowance would be about what you said yours is. Was it a big transition? Did you find an area that you liked or would recommend? What has been the most difficult thing? What do you find is better in Dubai vs. Rio? We have been happy in Rio but it is just getting TOO expensive. Any advice is VERY MUCH appreciated.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey,

I am Brazilian too aka Paulista. I lived in Rio for more than 10 years and honestly I miss the place (how it used to be 15 years ago!!!!)

Look the answer to your questions is " it depends". As you know in Rio for example you have fancy neighborhoods like Barra , Recreio and you have the other fancy places close to the beach (the aterro area), but there are less fancy places to live too that are great places as well. The Emirate of Dubai is pretty much the same.

I can tell you that groceries is cheaper by a great deal in the Emirate of Dubai compared to the city of Rio de Janeiro hands down. Hydro bill is a ? mark because as you know Dilma is pushing a new law to reduce reduce bills by 20%. I think it becomes cheaper in Rio if that initiative is approved.

Shout me a private message, I would be glad to assist you. Bear in mind that people living in the UAE are not as friendly as Brazilians and I guess you know what I mean. The life style also has its toll on women, my wife (also a Brazilian) does not like the culture towards woman in this place like many women don't, but they cope with it either way.




airlegs said:


> I have been living in Rio (Leblon) for 9 years now (American married to Brasilian), but we're considering a move to Dubai and I would love to get your input on a couple of things if you would be so kind? Do you find that it is less expensive to live in Dubai vs. Rio, cost of living stuff, groceries, bills, transport, housing, etc? Our housing allowance would be about what you said yours is. Was it a big transition? Did you find an area that you liked or would recommend? What has been the most difficult thing? What do you find is better in Dubai vs. Rio? We have been happy in Rio but it is just getting TOO expensive. Any advice is VERY MUCH appreciated.


----------



## Delou (May 8, 2012)

*Rio v Dubai*

I found the transition from Rio to Dubai relatively easy. On the whole Dubai is cheaper, although that being said it will depend on where you live.
Groceries are a lot cheaper and a better selection. A night out is about the same if you factor in the booze cost! 
I did however find the communication ie phones cells etc cheaper than Dubai as well as no banned sites. 
I personally like to play golf and tennis this is plentiful and extremely easy to find a game as well as much more affordable than Rio.
Having said all that Rio has probably been the friendliest place I have ever been Brazilian people as so friendly and fun to be with. I do have to wear a lot more clothes here in dubai!!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Delos how's your Portuguese going ? Vamos de bhrama ou Skoll?


----------



## airlegs (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you Canuck and Delou. I appreciate your feedback!

Canuck, I prefer Skol but I am not much of a beer drinker, I am a wino. But if we end up there, vamos tomar uma cc... = )

What can either of you tell me about the alcohol laws/license? And also the heat? And the clothes! Do you really have to cover your shoulders (no tank-tops or halter dresses)? What about at the beach or pool? I am so curious about these things. I know they have been probably covered at length on here but I am new and haven't found these threads just yet. 

bjs


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

These topics were covered in this forum. Try the Google custom search at the top of this site very site that you will find the answers to most of your queries.

In a nutshell, you need a license to purchase and drink alcohol as a resident of the Emirate. Your license is *only *valid for the Emirate you live. 

You cannot drive impaired. Follow the North American code and you will do just fine

Some take the risk, nevertheless. If you go to a bar that sells alcohol they wont ask you for a license, but if you are caught up in a fight and the police is called, they will ask for your license. Failure to present the license is a offense and you will go to jail. 

Clothing: I prefer that you run a search on this. There are several posts on this along with a lot of frustration. Some prefer to live in neighborhoods packed with western expats thinking that they can live the same way hey used to. Although authorities won't disturb people like running "raids", all you need is a one phone call from a local complaining that you are not dressed properly.

Anyway have a look in the threads


----------



## airlegs (Dec 9, 2012)

Canuck, are you also Bus Canuck on another site/forum?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

airlegs said:


> Canuck, are you also Bus Canuck on another site/forum?


Nope... Why ? Do we have the same writing style?


----------



## airlegs (Dec 9, 2012)

I had only wondered as there is another Canuck in Dubai and he is an airline pilot and has posted volumes of really great info about flying for Emirates. = ) Thanks again for all of you input too. abs


----------

